# My Osta RX weekly log



## MakeItMethylated (May 20, 2012)

Hey everyone I am starting Osta RX tomorrow and I want to let everyone know how it is and how I do with it

I am 21 years of age
5'6
Just weighed my self at 142.4 pounds 
Lost a little less than 5 pounds from my last cycle
PCT has been annoying Im glad I'm done today

I have Been lifting seriously for 2 years and have been using AAS for 6 months

I have 1 dbol only cycle where I gained 15 pound and kept ten

And I have a Test e 500 mg / week with dbol kickstart and methadrol end under my belt

This cycle wasn't as successful cause I got my AI In capsule form from MP
they were 1 mg caps I took 1 mg EOD

So the dose was way too high which is why I didnt see a lot of weight gain
Gained 10 pounds kept 5 

I'm hoping the Osta will at least give me what I lost from off cycling I'm using it as a bridge to my next cycle

Runnin this from 8 weeks 3 caps daily morning aftneroon and night

Hope u enjoy my log any questions or comments are appreciated thanks


----------



## jwa (May 20, 2012)

in for the ride.


----------



## dsc123 (May 20, 2012)

Damn bro only 140lbs and 2 cycles under your belt? You need to eat more!


----------



## MakeItMethylated (May 20, 2012)

dsc123 said:


> Damn bro only 140lbs and 2 cycles under your belt? You need to eat more!



Hahaha hard gainer 

I would be 160 if my cycle went right


----------



## vicious 13 (May 20, 2012)

Ai shouldnt effect gains last cycle I ran test dbol and aromasin gained and kept 20 lbs I have chrones disease I know about being a hard gainer I also no about losing 10 lbs in a week due to flare ups


----------



## dsc123 (May 20, 2012)

im 13 days in on osta rx solo run, so far i have noticed a good increase in strength and a little leaner


----------



## MakeItMethylated (May 20, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> Ai shouldnt effect gains last cycle I ran test dbol and aromasin gained and kept 20 lbs I have chrones disease I know about being a hard gainer I also no about losing 10 lbs in a week due to flare ups



I got multiple sclerosis so I know also

And something
Was wrong cause I only gained 10 pounds and kept 5-6


----------



## vicious 13 (May 20, 2012)

That's kind of crazy I remember your log and labs I thought u had gained more though


----------



## MakeItMethylated (May 20, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> That's kind of crazy I remember your log and labs I thought u had gained more though



Would be nice if I did


----------



## MakeItMethylated (May 20, 2012)

Alright tomorrow starts the Osta wish me luck!


----------



## MakeItMethylated (May 22, 2012)

I've never sweat this much before and only on day two!


----------



## dsc123 (May 22, 2012)

Yes I noticed increase in the amount I was sweating very early on also


----------



## MakeItMethylated (May 25, 2012)

Don't notice much yet maybe a little in the gym, my bicep tri sets didn't even phase me today getting great pumps


----------



## MakeItMethylated (May 29, 2012)

Start of week two still don't feel anything yet but I know it takes 2.5 weeks to start to feel most orals for me


----------



## jwa (May 29, 2012)

Almost finished with my two bottle run of OSTA Rx. Up 3lbs and feeling great. I'm sure you'll enjoy it, too.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (May 29, 2012)

jwa said:


> Almost finished with my two bottle run of OSTA Rx. Up 3lbs and feeling great. I'm sure you'll enjoy it, too.



I wanna get more than 3 pounds 
Are u cutting?
Hope I enjoy it!


----------



## oufinny (May 29, 2012)

Tell me you are seeing some fat loss as well?  I am thinking that you could have either gained more or cut up more; 3 pounds I can put on in a day with water if I am not careful.


----------



## jwa (May 31, 2012)

oufinny said:


> Tell me you are seeing some fat loss as well?  I am thinking that you could have either gained more or cut up more; 3 pounds I can put on in a day with water if I am not careful.



I'm assuming that was directed towards me. I know what you mean about the 3lbs, but I weigh-in as soon as I get out of bed on Monday mornings. My macros on Sundays are always relatively the same (I don't do the whole 50g carbs one Sunday then 450g the next as I know it'll skew my weight). I'm just as lean, if not leaner (by no means CRAZY improvements). I'll have before/afters on my log when I'm done. Probably not what people want to hear when they're paying ~$100 for one bottle of a supplement but I think the safety aspect of it is a large component, too.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Jun 4, 2012)

No
Changes yet, end of this week I should start feeling something

Heard its slow at first though


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Jun 6, 2012)

Feeling the nice pumps that I got when I was on cycle

Waiting for more


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm following along. Looking forward to seeing your progress!


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Jun 7, 2012)

Grizzly Adams said:


> I'm following along. Looking forward to seeing your progress!



Thank bro, I got a long way to go!


----------



## jwa (Jun 7, 2012)

MakeItMethylated said:


> Feeling the nice pumps that I got when I was on cycle
> 
> Waiting for more


The pumps were perhaps the best part


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Jun 8, 2012)

jwa said:


> The pumps were perhaps the best part



I hope not! Aha

I wanna see some LBM gains and strength


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Jun 8, 2012)

Did arms today and I feel a great strength gain

Getting 
More reps and puttin up more weight!


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Jun 12, 2012)

Took two weeks off from dead lifts and now paying for it

Did 285x4 two weeks ago

Couldn't get 290 at all not even a rep

Sucks


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Jun 13, 2012)

Depending on my weight next week i might stop at 4 weeks


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Jun 14, 2012)

Felt like I could squat 400 pounds today 

Had no spotter so couldn't go heavy

135x18
185x16
185x18

Loving the osta 

Getting stronger no doubt


----------



## jwa (Jun 14, 2012)

Glad to see you're liking it. Though, I'm a bit confused as to why you're expecting more than a GOOD (not talking water weight or fat) 3lbs when you only gained/kept a total of 15lbs from other cycles of stronger compounds.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Jun 14, 2012)

jwa said:


> Glad to see you're liking it. Though, I'm a bit confused as to why you're expecting more than a GOOD (not talking water weight or fat) 3lbs when you only gained/kept a total of 15lbs from other cycles of stronger compounds.



I heard 6-10 pounds from some people


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Jun 16, 2012)

So ending week 3 on osta RX, lost a pound ? Or more?

Been eating 500-1000 over maintenance most days 

I'm hoping these lean gains don't come until the last week

Feels pretty shitty

Strength is still there though 

And nice pumps


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Jun 16, 2012)

Guessing I'm losing water through sweat, which account for the weight loss

It is summer

Friends are telling me I'm looking bigger though so something must be happening

Thinking of going on methadrol extreme 
Right after the 4 week mark of osta RX

Any thoughts?


----------



## jwa (Jun 17, 2012)

MakeItMethylated said:


> Guessing I'm losing water through sweat, which account for the weight loss
> 
> It is summer
> 
> ...



Friends told me I looked bigger while I was taking OSTA as well. Definitely shows that the product is working more than your mind may give it credit. We see our bodies everyday so if the changes are progressively subtle, we won't notice unless someone else points it out.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Jun 18, 2012)

jwa said:


> Friends told me I looked bigger while I was taking OSTA as well. Definitely shows that the product is working more than your mind may give it credit. We see our bodies everyday so if the changes are progressively subtle, we won't notice unless someone else points it out.



Yeah it is definetly working
Strength is up and look slightly bigger 
Guessing the weight drop was water


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Jun 21, 2012)

Gonna go with it for the full 8 weeks haven't seen scalable weight gain yet 

Not doing methadrol-extreme this summer, just gonna wait for my fall/winter cycle of test and deca with some orals 

Getting stronger and a little leaner


----------



## jwa (Jun 21, 2012)

MakeItMethylated said:


> Gonna go with it for the full 8 weeks haven't seen scalable weight gain yet
> 
> Not doing methadrol-extreme this summer, just gonna wait for my fall/winter cycle of test and deca with some orals
> 
> Getting stronger and a little leaner



Sweet. That Methadrol-Extreme will be nice this winter, I'm sure.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Jun 25, 2012)

Friends are saying im looking bigger but I weigh less? Hm


----------



## s2h (Jun 26, 2012)

I was on osta rx for 8 weeks or so....stopped for one week...and got back on with 500mg of test ew...i found that osta rx made me leaner and made my muscle appear rounder....i also got some comments on size when my wieght was dropping...i had bw after the 8th week and my tsh was low normal...i wonder if sarms have a effect on tissue related t3 and its release.....


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Jun 27, 2012)

Feel like I'm just getting used to Osta RX

Just getting body acne 

Strength is still there just not improving much 

I've been taking it for a little under 5 weeks now


----------



## jwa (Jun 28, 2012)

MakeItMethylated said:


> Feel like I'm just getting used to Osta RX
> 
> Just getting body acne
> 
> ...



sounding similar to my run. some acne, some strength.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Jun 28, 2012)

I would recommend a 4 week cycle of it
so far, we will see if anything else occurs within these next 3 weeks

Using it in next PCT for sure


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (Jun 29, 2012)

MakeItMethylated said:


> I've never sweat this much before and only on day two!


Yep! I'm running it too and I am sweating my ass off day and night bro!!! Stay hydrated man


----------



## jwa (Jun 29, 2012)

Hate4TheWeak said:


> Yep! I'm running it too and I am sweating my ass off day and night bro!!! Stay hydrated man


The sweat definitely rolls on this.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Jul 3, 2012)

On my week off from the gym taking osta still, I want to work out but I guess a week off is good once a year haha

Laying on the beachhh


----------



## jwa (Jul 3, 2012)

MakeItMethylated said:


> On my week off from the gym taking osta still, I want to work out but I guess a week off is good once a year haha
> 
> Laying on the beachhh



rest is always nice. enjoy your break.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Jul 8, 2012)

Getting back in the Gym tomorrow let's see how much strength I lost


----------



## jwa (Jul 8, 2012)

MakeItMethylated said:


> Getting back in the Gym tomorrow let's see how much strength I lost



Don't go in thinking like that, bro. Go in and be motivated to do work. Get in that kill-mode mind frame.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Jul 9, 2012)

had a decent workout today even though i took a week off, been taking osta RX for 6 weeks now and after week 4 i havent seen any benefits of taking more, does anyone know if this product is still benefiting me?

thinking of stopping short cause i dont see anything happening anymore

and no weight gain to speak of 

Id rather use it in a PCT regimen to maintain muscle and strength

any thoughts?


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Jul 10, 2012)

Bump?


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Jul 11, 2012)

Just gonna take the full 8 weeks


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 11, 2012)

Im about to try a 6 week AndroLean/Osta run. lookin forward to it.

i say you finish out your 8 weeks. why stop now?


----------



## jwa (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah go for the 8 weeks, no point in stopping now unless it's having adverse effects.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Jul 13, 2012)

Lost half an inch on my arms -.-


----------



## btex34n88 (Jul 15, 2012)

If I lost half an inch on my arms I would think of taking something else. Why take something longer if your body is clearly not reacting anymore. I think 4 weeks on this compound sounds good


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Jul 15, 2012)

Yeah 8 weeks is over kill

I thought to just ride it out cause I only have a few more days left

Will use in my next PCT possibly


----------



## jwa (Jul 15, 2012)

MakeItMethylated said:


> Lost half an inch on my arms -.-



wth? i'd be looking into that bro.


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 15, 2012)

MakeItMethylated said:


> Lost half an inch on my arms -.-




yea that doesnt sound right


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Jul 15, 2012)

jwa said:


> wth? i'd be looking into that bro.



What do ya think it is?


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Jul 15, 2012)

Been 11 weeks since PCT


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Jul 15, 2012)

Wow just measured with my friends myo tape and my arms grew 

I measured with a measuring tape earlier for home improvement type shit


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jul 16, 2012)

Overall how has the ride been


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Jul 16, 2012)

dirtwarrior said:


> Overall how has the ride been



Pretty good I guess

Strength was there for few weeks 
Getting compliments on my size 
Lost weight probably cause its hot as hell outside 

I would of rather used it in PCT though

Will run in my septembers 14 weeks cycle PCT to hold on to gains


----------



## jwa (Jul 16, 2012)

Glad to see you got that measurement fixed.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Jul 16, 2012)

jwa said:


> Glad to see you got that measurement fixed.



Is myotape accurate though?


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jul 19, 2012)

MakeItMethylated said:


> Is myotape accurate though?



Measurements are as accurate as the person who's taking them.  They can change from person to person.  Those things can vary so much, you're full, you're dry, fully relaxed, slightly flexed, the angle in which you're holding your arm, how tight or loose you're wrapping your arm.  Every manual measurement comes with a plus/minus factor. I'd take an average if you're really concerned with measurements.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Jul 21, 2012)

For some reason my tricep strength is climbing like crazy 

A few weeks ago I did over head pressed with a dumbbell 70x6

Yesterday I did-
80x12
85x12
90x11 

I dont think it's the osta 

But I'm definetly liking it


----------



## jwa (Jul 21, 2012)

MakeItMethylated said:


> For some reason my tricep strength is climbing like crazy
> 
> A few weeks ago I did over head pressed with a dumbbell 70x6
> 
> ...



I thought you were finished. How many days left?


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Jul 21, 2012)

jwa said:


> I thought you were finished. How many days left?



Today and tomorrow and then im done


----------

